
I don't use static website generators like Hugo - fednim
https://easiestsoft.com/web/easy-static-html-website-builder-software/
======
Dontrememberit
Your website layout breaks on mobile (width is too large)

~~~
fednim
The code blocks do not wrap by default, on a small screen device, the code
will not be completely displayed in the horizontal direction, you can swipe
left and right to view the hidden part

